# how to start building



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

i was just wondering how can i learn how to build rods could any one help me out by telling me what i need and how to get started


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

I was wandering the same thing, I left a comment in another thread, and got no response.....do i just buy the rod id like and customize it???? and what do i use to customize it....Avid fisherman interested in learning.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

www.rodbuilding.org

seriously, visit the above site & read a lot. there are also some books available.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Clyde said:


> www.rodbuilding.org
> 
> seriously, visit the above site & read a lot. there are also some books available.


What Clyde said!  There's more information on that site than you can soak up in a year. It's where I started.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yup...go the the above site, and when you are finished there, go to http://www.mudhole.com and check things out as well. I'm just starting to research all this myself.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

try here,lots to read. also get tom Kirkmans book on rod building

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Rod Building*

Yep, Mudhole has a basic construction article, "Rodbuilding 101" sort of thing and Rodbuilding.org has tons of in-depth, more detailed information. 

Rodbuilding is fun and easy and it DOES NOT require a huge outlay of funds to get started. The only problem is that, like fishing, it can get a little addictive!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Instructional videos- are the quickest way to "see" how things are done. Flex coat makes one called "how we do it" that will cover the basics and show you how to build a lite spinning rod with a minimum of tools.

THe Doc ski videos and the Ken Preston video are pretty good also. There are a lot of videos on custom thread art, along with the books.

But as suggested start at mudhole and check out their link to rodbuilding 101- these are short on-line videos that are free to view and take you through the steps.

Keep in mind no single source of info can cover it all- you will need to check out several sources of information to get a good broad over view, but it really can be pretty simple to get started.

Mudhole carries what they call "starter kits" that supply you with most of the supplies needed to wrap a rod or two - the kits include thread,finish epoxy, mixing cups, brushes , etc. 


You will then just need to pick the components for your build- blank, guides , tip top, reel seat, handle material etc.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Instructional videos- are the quickest way to "see" how things are done. Flex coat makes one called "how we do it" that will cover the basics and show you how to build a lite spinning rod with a minimum of tools.
> 
> THe Doc ski videos and the Ken Preston video are pretty good also. There are a lot of videos on custom thread art, along with the books.
> 
> ...


Good info, all I can add is that Mud Hole actually carries complete rodbuilding kits with every component needed to build a rod. This is a good way to start.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks guys, so other than research , what im taking from this is that you build your entire rod? i thought you guys just wrapped an existing rod.....Mad Props

thanks again


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Trout MAn said:


> thanks guys, so other than research , what im taking from this is that you build your entire rod? i thought you guys just wrapped an existing rod.....Mad Props
> 
> thanks again




Most new projects start with the "blank" selection. A blank is a completely naked rod, from there you add components until finished.

Simple !   

BTW - mudhole does indeed sell both kits - a rod kit has the components - blank, grips, guides, etc

while a building accessory kit has the essentials for putting the components on the rod- glue, thread, finish epoxy, etc.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info Surf Cat!!


----------

